# N Scale - New Atlas 4-4-0



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Before I start......I would like for all to understand that I have a great appreciation for Atlas and the many great items it has produced and their attention and participation in many of the national and regional train shows.

Very recently, Atlas made available to the N Scale community a very good looking 4-4-0 Steam Engine. When shipped, the box contains two stacks – a Balloon Stack and a Stovepipe stack. This first release in not DCC friendly, but there is hope that it can be added. Power pickup is provided by the Tender wheels (I have not determined if the drivers can pickup power).

The one that I received yesterday has some problems that the local hobby shop tells are being experienced by others who have bought this model.

Front pilot wheels are bent downward such that any problem with track joints or turn-outs creates derailment. There also seems to be downward force on the pilot wheels that lifts the driver wheels just enough to cause the locomotive the stand still with the drivers running. (I guess this could be fixed by bending the Pilot Ar upward...but I don't know how much, and I could really screw it up).
Big or heavy hands are going to have a problem with the locomotive detail. Handrails seems to be the biggest problem.
When the locomotive is running it sounded like a grinding machine (not really that loud). By adding a little grease to the gears seems to have solved that problem. Be aware that the gears are exposed on the bottom side of the locomotive thereby creating a path of junk to foul the gears.
Could not understand why the engine was vibrating up and down when it was running on the track (thought my track work had gone to pieces on me). Magnification showed disfiguration on the surface of the traction tire.
The headlight is dim (of course, the raises the question of how bright it should be).

The retailer told me that Atlas is aware of the problems and they appear to be looking at the manufacture as the source of the issues. This is not the first time for major issues with Atlas steam engines. The first for me was when the produced the Shay, I have been told that many were returned for repairs.

It would seem to me that Atlas should understand that their products need to perform and be error free when they get in the hands of the final user. They should not produce and ship until THEY understand that everything is working correctly. If it is not correct, don't ship until correct. It has to cost Atlas money (in direct and indirect costs) when this kind of thing happens (even if they pass the redo cost back to the manufacture, Atlas has to eat some costs). The Quality process says that some 28% of income is lost due to not doing right the first time. The manufacture may have screwed up, but was was Atlas in ensuring the the product was being produced to their specifications?

I am not suggesting that the engine should not be purchased, but that it is suggested that is be purchased with the understanding that there are issues that need to be dealt with. You can deal with them Or Atlas can.

My little engine is in the mail back to Atlas.


----------

